# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  O meu aquário...

## Filipe Pacheco

Olá a todos, depois de ter tido um aquário mini de água salgada a uns anos 5 anos atrás e muitos de água doce (alguns com bom sucesso). Resolvi partir para uma nova aventura a uns meses atrás de um aquário marinho de tamanho mini-médio de cerca de 300 litros. Neste tópico irei mostrar a evolução do aquário que me deu problemas desde início.

Setup:

Aquário JEWEL de 120x50x55h, sem sump
Circulação: 2 tunze turbelle nanostream 6045
Escumador: Deltec mce 600
Iluminação: Calha diy (Rui Alves) de 120 cm com 2 HQI de 150w, 2 t5 (uma actínica e outra branca) e 3 led's azuis

Substrato: Areia coralina muito fina (camada com cerca de 6 cm)

Rocha: uns 30 kg, 60 % morta e 40% viva

Vivos:

Bem já tive diferentes animais, mas que devido a outros problemas foram retirados ou morreram, mas agora tenho:

Peixes:

Zebrassoma flavescens
Centropyge bispinosus

Invertebrados:

Vários eremitas: Calcinus tubularis, Pagurus cuanensis e outros que não conheço.
Nassários
Caramujos
Lapas
Búzios

1 Stenopus hispidus

1 coral Madracis asperula ou talvez decatis, tou na dúvida. Foi colectado na Guiné Equatorial.

Bem agora irei mostrar +/- o que aconteceu nestes meses...

Os problemas aconteceram desde início, que foi um início apressado demais, quase todos por minha culpa, o aquário foi comprado demasiado a pressa e sem olhar a preços, o que acabou por sair muito caro-aliás o primeiro e dos principais erros...

Este é o aquário...



Este é o filtro de decantação que depois retirei...



Como eu tenho poucas fotos do começo do aquário apenas mostro as principais e por isso passo logo ao aquário logo depois de chegar o escumador...



Um dos enormes problemas deste aquário é que esteve durante muito tempo sem escumador (cerca de dois meses) em que a matéria orgânica ia se acumulando no fundo do aquário e nas rochas, tal como a explosão de algas (apesar de estar ainda a maturar), sendo que de qualquer das formas, os parâmetros da água nem foram dos piores no final deste tempo, sem haver escumador nem tpa's...

Amónia-0
Nitritos-0
Nitratos-0,5

kh, densidade normais e ph um pouco baixo 8,0

Comprei vários peixes:

1 Gramma loreto
1 Chrysptera parasema
2 Amphiprion ocellaris var. black
1 Zebrassoma flavescens
1 Centropyge bispinosus
1 Chelmon rostratus que passados 3 dias morreu, sem causa aparente, até porque comia o granulado, e a principal dificuldade de manter este belo espécime é a alimentação...os outros estavam todos muito bem...

e dois camarões Hymenocera elegans, que se juntaram ao hispidus que já tinha faz muito...

O aquário estava a melhorar de aspecto, a areia ficava branca, as algas desapareciam (o Zebrassoma ajudou muito)...o aquário vendia saúde e depois fui de férias, bem deixei o temporizador para as luzes ligado e tal...quando chego das férias, vejo o aquário numa lástima...que aconteceu, bem a água desceu de 27º/28º para 18º, porque??? com a pressa da viagem esqueci-me de ligar o aqueceedor que não usava porque ia regulando diariamente a temperatura com as hqi...os Hymenocera elegans morreram, a donzela, o grama e um palhaço também, sobraram um palhaço cheio de pontos brancos que morreu pouco tempo depois, apesar de ter dado um tratamento adequado a ele...o centropyge e o zebrassoma também ficaram ilesos, bem como o resto dos invertebrados.

O aspecto geral do aquário depois das férias...



E depois desta história da morte dos 2 camarões e dos peixes, decidi mudar o aquário, mudar a iluminação, layout que nunca gostei (aliás, usar reefplates para layouts não fica nada natural), sendo que a minha ideia é fazer um aquário só com animais da Madeira, usando a areia, rocha e o zebrassoma, stenopus e centropyge como únicos animais fora deste contexto; para melhorar isso parti nas alterações as duas agarras das nanostream e agora não tenho circulação quase nenhuma...a não ser a do escumador e de uma bomba que tinha de 1000 l/h...

Agora tenho um aquário sem iluminaçao, quase sem circulação, muito sujooo e com 2 peixes, 1 camarão, alguma equipa de limpeza e 1 coral que sem a luz já está a perder a coloração...

Foto da tristeza:



Sinceramente, agora nem sei que faço, acho que vou fechar este aquário, afastar-me disto por uns tempos...ou então limpo tudo e começo de novo, desta vez só aquário da Madeira sem nada de reef.

Bem, tou pronto para os comentários, digam de tudo, mas só verdades...

Cumprimento para todos
Filipe Pacheco

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Filipe

Normalmente os grandes problemas surgem a seguir às férias.
2 a 3 semanas de automatização da alimentação dos peixes, ausência de limpeza do escumador...
E depois a seguir não sabemos/não percebemos que devemos fazer uma grande TPA depois das férias.
As algas começam a aparecer...
Talvez morra 1 peixe... tentamos encontrá-lo e não conseguimos...
Então começamos a remexer no aquário, a mexer rochas e levantar sujidade.
Depois morre outro peixe...
Enfim... não é fácil. 

Amigo Filipe, sei perfeitamente o que estás a pensar e pelo que estás a passar!
Passei pelo mesmo, mas estou a preparar com calma o regresso.
Continuo  a ler muito! É esse o suporte para o sucesso, aliado à *perseverança*, esperança e amizade.

Podes encontrar ajuda/ânimo aqui no meu tópico.

Ficam aqui algumas dicas para o re-inicio:
Eu tenho um aquário 100x40x50 e claro está, se fosse hoje fazia de forma diferente.
Comprimento de 120 a 150cm, com largura a ir para os 50-60cm e se calhar baixava dos 50 para os 40cm em altura.
Provavelmente colocaria 2 paredes laterais, portanto, um sexto e sétimo vidro, furados para colocar as bombas escondidas.
Se pudesse também tentava fazer uma sump, não por debaixo do aquário, mas ao lado deste, pois para aspirar os sedimentos é muito mais prático.
Criaria igualmente um refúgio ou um compartimento algures apenas para Chaetomorpha.
Criava um compartimento na sump, apenas para realização de água salgada para as TPA's.
Fazia 3 furos de descarga no aquário em vez de um. Dois seriam em lados opostos para melhor retirar gorduras/sedimentos e o 3º seria ladrão.

Enfim... alterava muita coisa...

Força nisso que a malta ajuda-te! Não é malta?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Obrigado, Pedro...já tinha visto o teu tópico e de facto o teu aquário sofreu uma grande mudança, agora começa de novo e não cometas os mesmos erros, tal como eu vou fazer...

Ainda não tenho decidido, mas vou fazer algumas mudanças neste aquário, já tinha dito isto noutro tópico, mas para completar este, colocarei aqui as mudanças...

Como o aquário será baseado em animais da Madeira, colocarei equipamento mais adequado a ele...

Vou aumentar a circulação, juntando mais uma bomba de circulação, tunze nanostream 6025, assim aumentarei a circulação do aquário de 9000 l/h para 11500 l/h, o que acho uma boa circulação neste aquário.
Além da circulação que vou aumentar, irei diminuir a iluminação, vou retirar a calha de 120 cm para colocar uma de 100 cm com t5 (brancas  e actínicas) e umas led's azuis. Aqui preciso de opinião sobre a melhor calha para este aquário.
Também irei colocar duas ventoinhas para manter a água numa temperatura mais amena.
O escumador será o mesmo.
Tive a pensar na adição de um filtro externo, mas não tenho a certeza disso.

Além disso, o layout será mudado, e vou tirar os reefplates, que para mim não servem para nada, porque não sei utiliza-los da forma mais adequada na construção do layout...será colocada mais rocha viva para juntar à que já está no aquário.

Pedro, de facto se estivesse a começar e não tivesse este aquário, iria utilizar outro aquário, provavelmente sem sump, mas maior, 150 cm talvez...e só começaria quando estivesse preparado todo o projecto e materiais...e de certeza que seria um aquário baseado em animais da Madeira, com areia preta vulcâanica e rocha de cá...uns acham bonito outros feio...enfim...

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, erros todos cometemos!

Mas será por isso que devemos desistir... Penso que não! 

Acho que devas continuar com o reef, mas vai com calma agora que não dves ir de férias tão cedo vais preparando tudo para depois ires outra vez de férias em alta! 

Acho que devas usar os reefplates na mesma tens que ter mais paciência na sua construção, alias para mim um aqua sem reefplates não é assim tão giro!
Faz uns esboços num papel de como gostarias de ter o teu aqua e depois mãos ao trabalho, vazas o aqua e começas somente a tentar reformular o layout, vais ver que vai sair uma coisa de jeito  :HaEbouriffe:  

Pede ajuda quando o tiveres a fazer, uma 2ª opinião é melhor...


Bom trabalho  :SbOk5:

----------


## Christian Gnad

Boas,
tive durante 6 anos um reef de 200Lt com muito menos condições que o teu!
Menos Luz (no inicio até pode ter sido uma vantagem...)
Menos, muito menos poder de escumação (mass tive escumação desde o 1ºdia!)
Menos qualidade de bombas de circulação.

 Pega em bidões de água e faz com água de osmose 300 Lt, ou a quantidade necessária..., de água salgada sintética, muito bem misturada.
Tira 100 litros se água para 2 recipientes distinos. Um vai guardar a RV enquanto lavas tudo e o outro vai manter a areia. Mete os peixes noutra pensão por uns dias com a água a que estão habituados (situação ideal) ou no bidao da RV com alguma circulação, lava a areia na água que te resta no aqua e coloca-a de molho no outro recipiente préviamente preparado.
Esvazia o aqua. Lava bem lavadinho :SbSourire2:  , põe a areia escorrida e enche o aquário. Insere a rocha viva sem problemas e aproveita para retirar o excesso de algas. Os peixes sim, quando os inserires, faz uma aclimatização de algumas horas.
Começa com um máximo de 3/4 horas dia de hqi e 8/10 de actinica por dia.

Pareçe muito trabalho, mas, no total deves gastar, sozinho, umas 8 horas, a fazer as coisas nas calmas. Se tiveres ajuda isso passa para pouco mais de metade. O importante é que tenhas a água bem feita e tudo preparado e à mão antes de começares.
Horas antes de começares tira escumador, bombas etc e lava tudo muito bem.

Dentro de 2 semanas já vais achar que valeu a pena :Palmas:  
Boa sorte

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem, o aquário já está melhor, o aquário está limpo, no final da semana terei maior circulação de água com a chegada de uma nova bomba, que ficarei com 11500 l/h de circulação no aqua. A iluminação está temporariamente com uma calha t8, depois colocarei uma calha de 1 metro com 6 t5 (3 brancas e 3 actinicas) e 3 moonlight.
O layout foi mudado do lado esquerdo, sendo que agora só está uma pedra encostada ao vidro, que é a pedra em que o coral foi colocado.
Além disso a água está a 24º, que espero descer para 22/23º.
Agora vou colocar novos habitantes, tendo para isso feito com o meu pai um covo, para capturar peixes pequenos daqui da costa.

Seguem as imagens abaixo:

Foto do aquário:



Do lado direito, a pedra do coral é a única que toca no vidro:



Lado esquerdo, meio remodelado, mas irá ficar muito melhor, sem alguns plates:



Agora as fotos do covo, que foi construído por mim e pelo meu pai:

Entrada do covo:



Foto geral do covo, apenas para peixes pequenos:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Depois de um tempo sem postar, venho aqui mostrar o novo habitante do aqua, um Thalassoma pavo fêmea, apesar de não ter fotos novas do aqua, posso dizer que não mudei a iluminação, deixei a calha como estava, apenas coloquei ela mais alta, praí 35 cm ou mais da água.
A circulação já está em 11500 l/h e o escumador a funcionar na perfeição com a água totalmente limpa.

Aqui vai as fotos do Thalassoma pavo fêmea: (As fotos são muito fracas, mas quando chegar o meu novo brinquedo ficarão melhores eh eh eh)



Aqui ele com o flavescens:



No início o thalassoma estava muito nervoso, mas no dia seguinte já estava completamente adaptado, comendo muito bem o granulado.

Foi o primeiro peixe do Atlântico Oriental que pus...agora estou a espera de resposta do preço de um Chaetodon robustus e de um Chaetodon sanctahelenae.

Aqui estão links com as fotos dos peixes que quero:

Chaetodon robustus:

http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/Pictu...ecies&TotRec=3

Chaetodon sanctahelenae:

http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/Pictu...6&what=species

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Filipe!

Nada como irmos ao fundo, para rapidamente voltarmos à superfície!
Ainda bem que assim é!

Não queres relatar como procedeste à recuperação do teu aquário?

Abraço e continuação de um bom trabalho
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Pedro, de facto tive muito trabalho para por isto a funcionar de novo, perdi várias horas em torno do aquário.
Fiz uma grande tpa, limpei a areia, modifiquei um pouco o layout, deixando só uma rocha a tocar no vidro, embora ainda irei retirar uns plates e inserir mais rocha viva para tapar uns buracos, fazendo um paredão natural com várias cavernas. Além disso coloquei mais uma tunze 6025, e limpei o material todo do aquário...as tunze que tinha, o escumador por dentro, termostato (que está desligado), etc...a calha de iluminação foi restaurada e voltei a por no sítio, um dos piores trabalhos foi limpar algumas algas dos vidros de trás e dos lados.
Ao todo foi umas 8 horas, metade para restaurar a calha.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Depois de um tempo sem dar notícias sobre o aquário, aqui ponho umas fotos, apenas dos 4 corais que tenho; daqui a uns dias ponho uma foto geral do aquário, mas primeiro vou retirar os plates que tenho do lado esquerdo do aqua e colocar mais rocha viva...aquele problema com as ciano já está a melhorar, sendo que depois desses problemas tive de fazer duas tpa's duas semanas seguidas, além de ter aspirado grande parte das ciano que estavam na areia...nada de mais a dizer, coloquei os corais e estao-se aparentemente a dar bem, sendo que apenas dois sarcos parece que não estão muito bem, dado que o pólipos não abrem.

Agora as fotos dos corais e daqui a uns dias, as do aquário em geral...

PS: as fotos não estão grande coisa porque ainda estou a aprender a mexer na câmara e também não tenho lente macro.

Sarcophyton (uns vários lol)



Pterogyra sinuosa, branco esverdeado; coral muito bonito.



Madracis asperula



frag de Seriatopora hystrix dado pelo Miguel Correia (as cores ainda não estão grande coisa, espero que fiquem melhor)



E é tudo por agora...fiquem bem e comentem.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá a todos, venho aqui dizer que desmontei o meu aquário, isto aconteceu devido ao escumador ter entupido, o que fez com que 30 e tal litros de água salgada ficassem espalhados pelo chão da casa, o que não é nada agradável acordar com água salgada pelo chão...bem resultado deste alagamento, desmontei o aquário que tinha montado a uns meses, retirei a rocha para um recipiente de plástico, retirei a água toda, e depois os vivos que o Miguel Correia fez o favor de guardá-los...no dia seguinte retirei a areia toda e pus em sacos de plástico na garagem...o aquário retirei de cima do móvel e aproveitei para limpá-lo com água doce, retirei as algas e fiz um limpeza geral nele e no equipamento do aquário...o que ficou em pior estado disto tudo foi o móvel que já veio com o aquário, e que é feito num material parecido com mdf, mas mais resistente à água, porque não inchou muito, só um pedaço dos lados...bem, vendi a rocha toda, tenho a areia guardada e os vivos também. Agora fiquei com um aquário vazio no meio da sala. Aqui vai a foto.



Agora aproveitei para limpar o aquário e colocar um fundo azul escuro atás do aquário...espero voltar a montar o aquário em Janeiro e aí já com alterações, comprando equipamentos novos, até para corrigir antigos erros...como os corais e peixes são muito caros e os  :SbRiche:  não abundam aqui no meu bolso; resolvi fazer um projecto que já tinha em mente, fazer um aquário só com peixes do atlântico oriental...para isso farei algumas alterações que citarei aqui abaixo:

Usarei areia coralina sugar size.
Apenas usarei rocha viva na montagem do layout, nada de rocha morta.
Vou trocar a calha que tenho de 2 HQI 150w, 2 T5 e 3 led's, por uma mais fraca de 4 T5, que servirá para o que quero, porque o aqua terá poucos corais duros.
Mantenho os 11500 l/h de circulação.
O mesmo escumador deltec mce 600.
E comprarei um reactor de kalk, fltro uv, e um sistema de osmose inversa para a água de reposição.
A temperatura estará entre 22/24º.

Agora ficam as dúvidas:

Será necessário refrigerador para manter a temperatura? ou só o facto de não usar HQI não frá subir a temperatura?
Aconselham que calha?
http://www.underwater-shop.com/produ...oducts_id=1296
ou
http://www.underwater-shop.com/produ...roducts_id=285
ou
http://www.underwater-shop.com/produ...roducts_id=305

Depois que sistema de osmose aconselham e que filro uv???

E também como tenho a areia guardada em sacos na garagem, acho que devia voltar a usá-la lavando-a com água doce??ou fará mal ao aqua??

Por fim, e muito importante, acham que devia comprar outro móvel???, este ficou meio inchado nas bordas mas nada de mais.

Espero pelas vossas respostas e obrigado.

----------


## Christian Gnad

Olá Filipe,





> Usarei areia coralina sugar size.


Vê lá a areia não seja demasiado fina e depois não a consegues "segurar" nalguns pontos do aquário.




> Apenas usarei rocha viva na montagem do layout, nada de rocha morta.


Só RV, sai caro mas concordo. Se bem que não discordo que se ponha uns 20 ou 30% de RM desde que esta tenha sido bem tratada.




> Vou trocar a calha que tenho de 2 HQI 150w, 2 T5 e 3 led's, por uma mais fraca de 4 T5, que servirá para o que quero, porque o aqua terá poucos corais duros.


Em relação à calha, eu não trocava... Não há, quanto a mim, melhor e mais bonito do que o efeito hqi. Acho um aquário iluminado apenas com T um pouco "amorfo", falta-lhe o efeito shrimmer, além de achar que os corais também se dão melhor com hqi... no inicio tive uma calha só com T e quando mudei para hqi foi como se o aqua renascesse. Mas gostos não se discutem...




> Mantenho os 11500 l/h de circulação.


Para as dimensões, os 11500 l/h de circulação, parecem-me ser suficientes apesar de poderes acrescentar uns 2500 l/h com o retorno de uma sump :SbSourire2: 




> O mesmo escumador deltec mce 600.


Sim, hang on em uma das divisórias da sump :Coradoeolhos:  . Será que dá? Senão há sempre quem esteja à procura de um bom escumador como esse e a seguir compras um APF 600.




> E comprarei um reactor de kalk, fltro uv, e um sistema de osmose inversa para a água de reposição.


Reactor de Kalk ou de Cálcio. Sistema de Osmose Inversa é imprescindivél, agora tenho a plena noção disso. Filtro UV, para?




> A temperatura estará entre 22/24º.


Eu aconselho o que tenho: 25/26º. Alêm de se assemelhar mais ao ambiente natural da maior parte das criaturas de recife, é mais fácil de manter.





> Depois que sistema de osmose aconselham e que filro uv???


OI tenho aquamedic e não tenho razão de queixa...




> E também como tenho a areia guardada em sacos na garagem, acho que devia voltar a usá-la lavando-a com água doce??ou fará mal ao aqua??


Eu, começando tudo de raiz novamente nunca usaria essa areia usada e guardada suja... Tens aqueles sacos de areia viva cerca de 10Kg/30€, vários tamanhos de areia... excelente e um enorme empurrão no inicio do ciclo.





> Por fim, e muito importante, acham que devia comprar outro móvel???, este ficou meio inchado nas bordas mas nada de mais.


Essa é uma pergunta à qual eu não te responderia nem que estivesse com o movél à minha frente :yb665:  Ninguêm alêm de ti pode ou deve avaliar os riscos de espatifar 300Lt de água salgada, areia, rochas, peixes e vidro pelo chão!!! Dramático? Um bocado... mas como o cenário é bastante aterrador, gosto de tentar jogar pelo seguro dentro da parte que podemos dominar. 
E agora a SUMP!!!
Se desistires do móvel, porque não mandas fazer uma estrutura em metal para o aquário e por baixo encaixas uma sump para aumentares a litragem, pores o escumador, térmostato, reactores e acabarem-se as desgraças mais previsívéis, melhorar o aquário estéticamente, etc...

 Abraço

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Christian...

Começando pelo móvel, de facto já algumas pessoas me alertaram paa mudar de móvel e aproveitar para colocar uma sump, se colocar será com overflow porque não quero furar o vidro, e claro que uma sump dava imenso jeito, ter todo esse material lá dentro é muito mais prático e fica muito melhor esteticamente. Mas agora pergunto, a sump também não tem o perigo de inundar a casa? A água não podia sair, se um tubo ficar entupido? É que não sei bem como fazer esse sistema de overflow, sump e retorno.

Quanto ao refrigerador e à calha eu disse isso, porque vou colocar peixes que não necessitam de águas tão quentes, e os corais duros serão apenas madracis e porites, o resto será, palythoas, zoanthus e uns moles. Por isso, é que disse que ia mudar de calha porque esta liberta muito calor e tem demasiada iluminação, apesar de gostar do efeito de ondulação que ela provoca.

A rocha eu digo toda viva, porque não vou gastar quase nada com os vivos, e depois de alguns erros anteriores agora não queria voltar a falhar nisso, mas claro que poderei colocar uma minoria morta só para construção do layout; a areia de faacto já estava a contar com isso :yb665:  , bem comprar areia nova, e como sugar size é muito pequena, compro igual a que tinha.

O filtro uv era apenas para manter a qualidade de água e tal, como também irei usar carvão...de qualquer forma agora não quero falhar, tpa's regulares e equipamento completo de início.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Olá Christian...
> 
> Começando pelo móvel, de facto já algumas pessoas me alertaram paa mudar de móvel e aproveitar para colocar uma sump, se colocar será com overflow porque não quero furar o vidro, e claro que uma sump dava imenso jeito, ter todo esse material lá dentro é muito mais prático e fica muito melhor esteticamente. Mas agora pergunto, a sump também não tem o perigo de inundar a casa? A água não podia sair, se um tubo ficar entupido? É que não sei bem como fazer esse sistema de overflow, sump e retorno.
> 
> Quanto ao refrigerador e à calha eu disse isso, porque vou colocar peixes que não necessitam de águas tão quentes, e os corais duros serão apenas madracis e porites, o resto será, palythoas, zoanthus e uns moles. Por isso, é que disse que ia mudar de calha porque esta liberta muito calor e tem demasiada iluminação, apesar de gostar do efeito de ondulação que ela provoca.
> 
> A rocha eu digo toda viva, porque não vou gastar quase nada com os vivos, e depois de alguns erros anteriores agora não queria voltar a falhar nisso, mas claro que poderei colocar uma minoria morta só para construção do layout; a areia de faacto já estava a contar com isso , bem comprar areia nova, e como sugar size é muito pequena, compro igual a que tinha.
> 
> O filtro uv era apenas para manter a qualidade de água e tal, como também irei usar carvão...de qualquer forma agora não quero falhar, tpa's regulares e equipamento completo de início.


Ola Filipe

acho que devias aproveitar para fazeres um movel de forma que consigas pôr uma sump por baixo do aqua. Eu tenho assim e tenho tudo lá dentro: escumador, sistema de reposição da agua evaporada, reactor de cálcio (ainda não está a funcionar), termostato, refugio (na sump)... e para fazer as TPAs deito a agua "nova" dentro da sump e por sua vez vai entrando no aqua.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Ana, todas as pessoas que falei, disseram que devia mudar de móvel e colocar a sump que ganhava em todos os aspectos, sim é verdade e tou a pensar faze-lo, pior é que o  :SbRiche:   não é muito, e um móvel com estrutura e ainda sump fica um pedacinho caro...e ainda tenho os tais equipamentos a comprar e uma calha para vender; de qualquer forma como já disse vou arrancar com a montagem do aquário quando tiver o material todo daqui a umas semanas, o móvel bem....ainda tenho de pensar.

----------


## José J Correia

Boas Filipe olha que nao avances com sump etc ok poderas fazer mais tarde,ainda assim eu avançava com o movel pois mais tarde poderas vir a te arrepender e nao te esqueças do peso do teu aqua na totalidade.
Mas nao cometas o mesmo erro que eu ,fazer as coisas a pressa,conclusao la tive de refazer algumas coisa uma das tais o movel.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem, agora dou por encerrado este tópico sobre esta montagem que fiz...e irei fazer um novo tópico sobre um nova montagem de um biótopo da costa.

Cumprimentos a todos
Filipe Pacheco

----------

